# Parking brake lever issue...



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

The parking brake on my 1st gen Cruze is inconsistent in terms of where it stops when lifted. The rear brakes have already been cleaned and adjusted and work just fine when driving. I know some may think that’s the issue, however when that is the issue usually the parking brake is always travels high up. My situation is that I have pulled the parking brake under various conditions and with no specific reason it sometimes goes high then low. For example, I can do this all in one setting numerous times with the car not even being moved in between, and sometimes it will touch the arm rest and be loose and sometimes be tight and firm and not reach arm rest. I’ve lifted it up at various speeds, while pressing and not pressing the pedal brake. Each time it was random whether it went all the way up or not. What is wrong with this thing? And I have rear drums.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Turbo......


----------

